# مفاعل "نووي " مصغر؟!!



## pic2007 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة للجميع
السادة الأفاضل

لقد غثرت و انا اتصفح على براءة اختراع بريطانية قديمة تتحدث عن هذا المفاعل النووي!!!








حسب علمي فان الوقود يجب ان يكون اليورانيوم 235!!!












لذا أرغب بمعرفة رأيكم؟؟؟

ملاحظة: الاشعاع الفا هو في غاية الخطورة بالنسبة للكائن الحي 

وشكرا.


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أرجو يا أستاذ/ بكتشر 2007 ألا تنقل المواضيع لمجرد النقل 

أنا لا أرى أى تفاعل نووى فى هذا النموذج المقدم فى الموضوع 

للعلم محطات توليد الكهرباء النووية تعتمد على إستخدام الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من قلب المفاعلات وأكرر الطاقة الحرارية...فى تسخين الماء وتحويله إلى بخار يعمل على إدارة التوربينات الغازية التى تدير مولدات الكهرباء "الدينامو يعنى"، 

بمعنى انها تماماً مثل محطات توليد الكهرباء العادية جداً والمعروفة لأصغر مهندس كهرباء باور أو مهندس ميكانيكا باور، ولكن تستخدم الحرارة الناتجة من قلب المفاعل فى تسخين الماء بدلاً من الأفران التى تستخدم المازوت أو الفحم قديماً 

الكلام ده ببساطة أوى  

أما النموذج الموجود فى الموضوع فهو يمثل إستهزاء وإستخفافاً بمن يصدقه.. 
فأرجو ألا تصدقه....
وأعتقد أنك نقلت الموضوع لمجرد الفكاهة أو الهزل أو الإستهزاء بلإختراع البريطانى

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى يستخف بعقول الناس 

ودى صور للمفاعل النووى اللى بيطلع كهربا "بالعامية كده" 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1pgv8zjlvlxt5/p07tnh/reactor-construct2.jpg 

http://www.iraqup.com/up/20101003/RuOw6-23eT_639486803.jpg


----------



## SMART2TROY (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع اخ بيك ولدي سؤال هل الاشعاع الصادر من اليورانيوم يستمر للابد وبالتالى يمكننا انتاج طاقة دائمة ام ينفذ بعد فترة وهل طويلة ام فترة قصيرة
وان كان سيستمر هل توجد طريقة عملية لحجز الاشعاع داخل الجهاز بحيث لا يتضرر المتعامل معه


----------



## ايهابووو (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههه ازيك يا استاز احمد بيك 

مارح تبطل هالعادة يا ابو حميد هههههه الطاقة الحرة والحركة الدائمة هاجس يشغل تفكيرك دائما على ما يبدو على كل حال اتمنى ان تصل في يوم من الايام الى اختراع يرضي شغفك واهتمامك بالطاقة 

بالنسبة لليورانيوم والعملية الانشطارية التي تتم بالمفاعل مهما صغر حجمه او كبر تتم العملية الانشطارية وتتحرر الطاقة 

الى ان ينضب الوقود النووي الموجود في الجهاز او المفاعل الوقود النووي عبارة عن غالبا ما يكون يورانيوم من نوع

يورانيوم 235 ولكن مخصب للدرجة المطلوبة التي تسمح في استخدامه في عملية الانشطار النووي ويتم تخصيبه غالبا بطريقة الطرد المركزي التي تتم داخل اجهزة الطرد المركزي الدوارة التي تدور بسرعة هائلة جدا

يعني هو مثله مثل اي وقود وان اختلفت طريقة استخراج الطاقة منه ستتوقف الطاقة عندما ينفذ هذا الوقود من المفاعل 

تحياتي


----------



## pic2007 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة للجميع

ما حكاية السيرفر؟ فمشاركاتي لا تصل؟

في عجالة:
اليس الاشعاع النووي هو ظاهرة تلقائية؟ الا يتعارض هذا مع قوانين الترموديناميك المقدسة؟

اوليس الطرح المنطقي هو ما يعتمده "الاثيريون" كون المادة تتعرض بشكل دائم للقصف من قبل جسيمات أثيرية وهي بهذا تعتبر هذه الجسيمات السبب الرئيس لهذه الظاهرة؟ ظاهرة تفكك المادة

ومن جهة اخرى لو تم عمل آلة قادرة على سحب هذه الجسيمات من منطقة معينة فانه لن يوجد هنا تفاعل نووي؟ يعني هذا امكانية وجود منطقة معينة محصنة من التهديدات النووية!!

الاخ عادل
الاشعاع الفا هو موجب الشحنة فهل جدا نستغرب كون وشيعة تتعرض لهذا الاشعاع مثلا ينشأ بين طرفيها جهد كهربائي!!
وفي الواقع توجد 
الاشعاع الفا هو موجب
الاشعاع بيتا هو سالب الشحنة
الاشعاع غاما هو متعادل

ملاحظة اسمي ليس بيكتشر او أحمد بيك

الاخوة اعذروني حاليا 

للجديث بقية وشكرا.


----------



## Farouq_it (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

Toshiba و اليابان ناس ميش بتلعب 

http://www.nextenergynews.com/news1/next-energy-news-toshiba-micro-nuclear-12.17b.html


----------



## pic2007 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*ذلك نموذج غير مثبت*



Farouq_it قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> Toshiba و اليابان ناس ميش بتلعب
> 
> http://www.nextenergynews.com/news1/next-energy-news-toshiba-micro-nuclear-12.17b.html


السيد المحترم
خبر ال Toshiba يحتاج الى اثبات قاطع
صحيح ان الخبر موجود وقد تم تداوله مرارا في شبكة النت!! لكنه غير مثبت
اقول قد يكون نسخة من The 4S (Super-safe, Small, and Simple)

اكرر فان التصميم المناقش هنا: يعود الى براءة اختراع بريطانية قديمة
والطريقة البسيطة للتأكد من كونه نموذج يعمل او لا يعمل: هو في اجراء التجربة وكل ما تحتاجه التجربة هو بسيط ومتوفر، ماعدا اليورانيوم!! فمن اين سنحصل عليه؟ من عنده فكرة؟:87:

اقدر جهودك ومساعدتك
وتقبل شكري وامتناني.


----------



## Farouq_it (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليورانيوم ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه ينهارك ابيض يا راجل اتقي الله
المشاريع دي كلها يهودية بحتة للاسفزاز و النت مليانة من الامثال دي
انت باين عليك جديد في النت
و لو عايز مفاعل Toshiba انا تحت امرك لو فلوسك جاهزة يكفي ثلاثة شهور على الاستلام


----------



## مجاهد موسي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوعك جميل ومفيد للغاية


----------



## pic2007 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

farouq_it قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اليورانيوم ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه ينهارك ابيض يا راجل اتقي الله
> المشاريع دي كلها يهودية بحتة للاسفزاز و النت مليانة من الامثال دي
> ...


تحية طيبة للجميع

السيد فاروق

ما المانع من مناقشة هذا الموضوع؟ حسب وجهة نظرك؟

أليس الادعاء بان تفكك المادة هو تلقائي؟ هو ادعاء غير منطقي؟ بالاضافة الى كونه يتعارض مع قوانين الترموديناميك المقدسة من طرف وجهة النظر الرسمية؟
لأننا طالما تحدثنا عن وجود جسيمات والمادة حسب تصور الاثيريين تتعرض الى قصف دائم من قبل هذه الجسيمات!!
فمن اجل انكار وجود هذه الجسيمات عمدت وجهة النظر الرسمية الى تبني الطرح الغير منطقي وقالت بان المادة تتفكك تلقائيا!!! لذلك لم يعد يهم البحث عن سبب هذه الظاهرة؟

اما الخبر السابق عن توشيبا فهو صادر من شخص داخل الشركة لأحد انصار الطاقة الحرة ولذلك تم تناقل هذا الخبر!! لكنه خبر غير موثق ويحتاج الى تأكيد!!

الآن قمت ببحث سريع في موقع الشركة بالاضافة الى بعض المواقع انصار الطاقة الحرة ولم أجد أي جديد حول ذلك الخبر، خبر المفاعل النووي المصغر و الذي يمكن مثلا استخدامه لسد احتياجات منزل من "الطاقة"؟

مرة اخرى اقدر جهودك 
وتقبل شكري وامتناني.


----------

